
An Antifragile Church for Pragmatists, Anthony Bourdain, Blockchain, Anti-Cult - Thersites
https://www.elonsai.space/2018/07/04/an-antifragile-church-for-pragmatists-anthony-bourdain-blockchain-anti-cult-part-1/
======
zunzun
The word "fragile" already has antonyms, why did you choose "antifragile"
here?

~~~
Thersites
A book by Nassim Nicholas Taleb, a scholar, trader, and philosopher. He wrote
a book called Antifragile, link is below. He coined the term 'Black Swan' as
well. Antifragile things harness chaos and get stronger, the world is not
getting less chaotic.

Taleb - ttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nassim_Nicholas_Taleb Antifragile -
[https://www.amazon.com/Antifragile-Things-That-Disorder-
Ince...](https://www.amazon.com/Antifragile-Things-That-Disorder-
Incerto/dp/0812979680)

------
Thersites
Worked on this for years, I'll be here to reply to comments today.

